
Engineer left NASA to make awesome wearable tech Halloween costumes - kdforf
http://picktoread.com/engineer-left-nasa-to-make-awesome-wearable-tech-halloween-costumes/
======
detritus
What on Earth is the point of that p2read site?

Here's the article this pointless link massively paraphrases:

[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/23/mark-rober-
co...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/23/mark-rober-costumes)

